# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Джаганнатха Махапрасад

## Shyamasundar das

Харе Кришна. Хотел узнать, а пробовал ли кто-то воспроизвести вкусы Джаганнатха Махапрасада? Может у кого-то что-нибудь получилось или есть рецепты непосредственно из храма Господа Джаганнатхи. Понятно, конечно, что главной составляющей прасада является его духовная сила и просто воссоздав вкус чего-то может не хватать, но все же интересно. Если есть у кого-то рецепты каких-то блюд из Пури здесь можно поделиться. Спасибо

----------


## Shyamasundar das

Вот кстати хорошая статья о Махапрасаде с описанием нескольких рецептов http://dhama.dayalnitay.ru/index.php...puri&Itemid=99

----------

